# Detuning a must for rails?



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Detune is best but not completely necessary. I tend to sharpen my boards every 3 uses or something. After the first day my edges aren't razors anymore but they're still have a nice hold and ill do board slides no prob on it 

Obviously if you wanna go nuts on rails you should do a full detune, but your giving up that edge hold. 

You can't eat ice cream and twinkies all day and be skinny... Hope that made sense lol


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help. 

I think I'll try a very light detune on my park board just to get the razor edge off.

Another question though, would a light detune on a board with MTX be less apparent in carving ability than one with a plain radial cut?


----------

